# Need opinions- Hook Sharpening



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm lookin to increase my strike-to-hook percentange. I think I want to sharpen my hooks. I've looked for info on-line, but only come up with products. Anyone out there sharpen their hooks? I have a buddy that fly fishes freshwater and he uses a small stone. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I use to have the older model of this http://www.landbigfish.com/tacklestore/showcase.cfm?PID=802 It is a line stripper and a hook sharpener. The stone on top spins and all you have to do is hold your hook up to itthen rotatethe tip of your hookaround on the spinning stone to sharpen it on all sides. Only takes a few seconds to get your hook very sharp.

I know nothing about the internet store in the link, I just googled the item.


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

I use a small jewelers type file from Outcast, less than $8.

I also have a small vise for holding the hooks which makes it necessary to do it the night before . I read somewhere that your best knots are tied the night before you go fishing, I try to do the same with sharpening hooks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you would use owner or vmc hooks you wouldn't have to sharpen your hooks


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

This is what I use...two chain saw files welded together on the ends and put in a file handle you can't make 3 different sizes for different hooks....It's all in the size of files (chainsaw)


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

I use two different sharpening devices depending upon hook size. For larger hooks I have a small three sided file that works well. For smaller hooks I use a small diamond knife sharpening stone. A couple of things to remember: Don't taper the point too much or it will break off leaving no point. Remember to sharpen the knife looking edge so the the hook will cut into the fish's jaw. Some peoplethink that having a sharpe edge on the knife blade edge of the hook is more important that a sharpe point.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Iuse a Craftsman bastard cut mill file in either a 6" or 8" length. They workfast and the best part... when it stops cuttingwell you take it back and get a new one.I personally do not sharpen the inside edge of the hook, I make sure to have a diamond cut tip (much like a Muzzy style broadhead), testing it on my fingernail to make sure it'll stick a fish even if they only brush against it.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. I know where to start now.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

All you need is a good small stone or decent file.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I had one of these years ago and loved it, I bought it from these people when I lived in Miami. Have to reorder another one. 










http://www.tackletogo.com/bearpawfisho.html


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Intially I use my belt sander with an old worn down belt, it's probably close to 600 grit by now. Then on the water I just use a hook file to keep the hook touched up needle sharp.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tiderider (10/15/2007)*Intially I use my belt sander with an old worn down belt, it's probably close to 600 grit by now. Then on the water I just use a hook file to keep the hook touched up needle sharp.


Belt sander:doh....Damn you must really let your hooks get dull, to need a belt sander. oke


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (10/15/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *tiderider (10/15/2007)*Intially I use my belt sander with an old worn down belt, it's probably close to 600 grit by now. Then on the water I just use a hook file to keep the hook touched up needle sharp.
> ...


Yep, it's when they're brand new!!! New hooks are typically DULL. If you have a belt sander give it a try, but the belt needs to be really worn down. It works on wood tools as well. It's an old trick of the trade.


----------

